# Boston Area based sailor introducing young family to sailing



## ClaudeC (4 mo ago)

Hello all,

My name is Claude and I've been racing Thunderbirds out of Savin Hill YC since 2009 over here in greater Boston, MA. I'm looking to get a 30+ foot boat for coastal cruising/ day sailing with my young family and some friends. Here to learn and share and maybe find a new boat! 

I also am an electrical engineer that works in the solar space. I'm not as familiar with all the best hardware for adding solar to our boats but I'm sure to soon be! Let me know how I can help. Here is the current boat I race on!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

ClaudeC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Claude and I've been racing Thunderbirds out of Savin Hill YC since 2009 over here in greater Boston, MA. I'm looking to get a 30+ foot boat for coastal cruising/ day sailing with my young family and some friends. Here to learn and share and maybe find a new boat!
> 
> ...


I raced on a T-Bird years ago. Lots of fun, but very uncomfortable!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

You might enjoy something like a J/30. It would be big enough to go places and big enough for children to each have enough space without being so big that it is unaffordable. It would also be small enough for children to learn on without huge loads on sheets that could be dangerous for them.


----------



## WanderingOnTheWay (8 mo ago)

Hi and welcome! We’re relatively new sailors, midway through a refit of ‘74 Pearson 35, and currently sail out of Quincy - we purchased her in late 2020, and I’ve got solar panels and the related kit waiting on installation in the garage now. Nice to meet you!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Suggest that you check out the Pelagic Sailing Club - meets at Savin Hill YC.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

without knowing your budget, it's hard to make any recommendations; however, anyone looking for a casual hangout-with-family/friends 30' sailboat should look hard at the Catalina 30. You won't win many races, but you will get great value for your money. I particularly like the later version with the bigger diesel and the sugar scoop stern.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I was crew on one of the old plywood T-birds in the '60s in Frisco Bay. It was a great experience, especially as my skipper won 5 out of the 7 seasons I raced with him. I absolutely loved racing that boat in the Bay as there was usually enough wind to get her scooting along quite nicely. On foggy days and the fact that Alcatraz was a functioning prison (they literally shot at your sails if you got too close), we had some very exciting races.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Is that Sean Kane at the helm?


----------

